# Integrated Combat System



## marques (Feb 23, 2017)

Someone knows ICS? Is it just repackage, or really a different approach? Which (potential) influences can you identify? www.Learn-ICS.com

I liked what I watched (pres. video), so it is a question and publicity. 

PS: How to edit a title?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 23, 2017)

Sort of hocks system a bit. With some of Peters stuff thrown in.


----------



## marques (Feb 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Sort of hocks system a bit. With some of Peters stuff thrown in.


From Peter credentials I found Hock. But I don't know this one, too.  
Just found about their existence a few minutes ago.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 23, 2017)

marques said:


> From Peter credentials I found Hock. But I don't know this one, too.
> Just found about their existence a few minutes ago.



I have messged him. Hopefully he will show up. 

Hock is a big name in reality self defence.  Philippine influence i think.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 23, 2017)

What's the S.F.C.I. that apparently granted him a "Level 11 black belt?" Is that Hock's organization?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 23, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What's the S.F.C.I. that apparently granted him a "Level 11 black belt?" Is that Hock's organization?



Yeah scientific fighting Congress.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah scientific fighting Congress.


What's the I stand for?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 23, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What's the I stand for?


Hock has Scientific Fighting Congress International and Scientific Fighting Congress Instructors.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What's the I stand for?



What he said. It was sfca when i did it. 
A for Australia.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 24, 2017)

Level 11 Black Belt


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 24, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Level 11 Black Belt


As we say in every thread where this comes up, any rank only has the meaning accorded to it by the standards of the art/organization/instructor who awards it. I don't know how the SFCI ranking system works, but based on having a "level 11" black belt in his 30s, I'm assuming it may be something like the Bujinkan system (which goes up to 15th dan and allows for rapid progression).

Drop bear, any insights into how Hock's ranking system works and what the various levels typically represent?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As we say in every thread where this comes up, any rank only has the meaning accorded to it by the standards of the art/organization/instructor who awards it. I don't know how the SFCI ranking system works, but based on having a "level 11" black belt in his 30s, I'm assuming it may be something like the Bujinkan system (which goes up to 15th dan and allows for rapid progression).
> 
> Drop bear, any insights into how Hock's ranking system works and what the various levels typically represent?



I think 1 to 10 kind of sort of represent kyu grades with some limited instructorships. So they have some krav style level three instructors as kind of a workplace instructor?

10 should be the whole system. 11 mabye one better in some manner.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 24, 2017)

It is probably that drop bear!


----------



## FriedRice (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like Krav Maga, without having to pay the licensing fee for using the name, Krav Maga.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 26, 2017)

FriedRice said:


> Looks like Krav Maga, without having to pay the licensing fee for using the name, Krav Maga.



Yeah more philipino influence.


----------

